

Spawnfest (Erlang 48 hour coding competition) winners announced - rubyrescue
http://spawnfest.com/winners/

======
Tichy
Note to organizers of such competitions: please make it easy to browse the
results. The current descriptions don't tell me what these projects really do,
and frankly, clicking on every single one to find out is rather tedious.

------
macmac
Are the apps online somewhere?

~~~
chops
This is the best list of submissions I've seen:

<http://si14.livejournal.com/8266.html> (mine is the "mortimer" one)

That said, spawnfest has said they'll be open sourcing all submissions on
github by default unless the contestants request otherwise by Aug 27th.

My submission's code is online at <https://github.com/choptastic/LobsterDraw>

